# Where to find Alpine 5-pin DIN to RCA adapters



## 496bb (Dec 15, 2012)

Need to hook up old school EQ that uses the 8 pin DIN plugs out the back of it, where can I get adapters (reasonably priced) to convert signal to RCA?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Not sure if any of these would work, depends on the pinout I guess?: rca to 5 pin din | eBay

and 

Vintage Kenwood Car Stereo Amplifier Equalizer 8 and 5 Pin DIN to RCA Adapters | eBay


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

They are out there:

SAYAL - din plug - 1/29/2013 12:58:52 AM


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Still looking?: Vintage Alpine Car Stereo Radio Amplifier Equalizer DIN to RCA Adapters New | eBay


----------

